# Any Converts In Vancouver/Surrey?



## Lionchild (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello, my name is Bindy Bains or "Darcy" and "khalsa Starr" (being changes next month) I’m from Vernon, BC Canada, my age is 20, and have been proudly practicing sikhi for a little over a year now.

After realizing that my current path at the time was not the right one for me, I entered sikhi to search for guidance and belonging. Ever since discovering the guru ji message, I fell in love with sikhi. As with most people who begin down the guru’s path, I soaked up everything that was taught to me, LOL.

Anyways, I have been in a deep search recently for other sikh converts and sikhs who are open and love to talk about our wonderful religion. Here in Vernon, it’s been difficult to communicate with a mostly Punjabi speaking sangat (and often busy), and have been a little sad lately that I don’t have any Sikh friends to talk to, or do anything with.

Next month in April, I will be attending the Vancouver/Surrey Vaisakhi weekend on the 15 to 16. If there is anyone else interested getting together and talk about sikhi and a few other topics of interest - please reply to this topic or email me at starrdarcy@hotmail.com It could be a good opportunity to talk, share ideas and create a network a friends!

I am always willing to answer ppl's questions and to share a little on myself before Vaisakhi; you can catch me on MSN messenger during the late afternoon PT, my MSN address is starrdarcy@hotmail.com.

Sat Sri Akal SPN!

-Bindy Bains


----------



## Sher_Singh (Mar 20, 2006)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

Welcome and may Sri Akaal Sahai on you


----------



## Amardeep (Mar 23, 2006)

yes welcome to sikhism, and welcome to this forum.

i have added u on MSN, but as i live on the other side of the world with a different time zone, we'll probably never get to chat any way hehe 

Sath shri akal


----------

